# Taking on the 25 Hours of Thunderhill . . .



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> By that time, I'm sure most drivers will have so many laps under their belt that they could almost drive the entire track blindfolded.


Okay, then add some rain and accidents  Geoff was telling last year he came over the hill and almost hit the safety truck :yikes:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow, that sounds so interesting. Getting to crew or help out for a race like that must be quite an experience. If only I still lived out that way...  

Have fun guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> hehe, I think Scott is a veteran of T-hill and was referring to the Saker, where you're talking about the track (although, you never know, one day you could be meaning both  )
> 
> It's the night driving at a place like T-hill that would worry me. I must be pitch black out there except for the headlights.


They say there are also apex lights that kinda shine inward toward to the track to illuminate it. And, what SergioK said, they would have memorized it after so many laps.

I would also like to volunteer for crew duty :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> They say there are also apex lights that kinda shine inward toward to the track to illuminate it. And, what SergioK said, they would have memorized it after so many laps.
> 
> I would also like to volunteer for crew duty :thumbup:


You're in!

Maybe a few laps at night aren't that tough, but mix in some weather, a wide range of cars and drivers' abilities out there, and the fatigue and it's got to be a real challenge.


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

sounds like this is gonna be a big crowd just for one team.:thumbup: 
keep us posted on the dates and things to do prior to the race and what you want us to do and not to do during the race.


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

I've done the endurance race at T-Hill each of the past 3 years. In 01 I did the 12 hours in Jon Holder's E30 M3 finishing 3rd in class I think, then 02 did the 12 hours in Holder's E36 M3, finishing 2nd or 3rd in class after cooling system problems. Last year we did the 25 (the first year it went to 25 hours) in Mickey Miller's SWC E36 328i, finishing first in class, 6th or 7th overall. We were one of the few cars to finish without any body damage. When they say "Suvive the 25", they're not kidding. God help you if you're in a slow car.

Night racing is the best. At T-Hill there are lights on the front straight, and that's it - they're really only there for pit lane, not for drivers on-track. The cars are typically set up with all the factory headlights on (highs/lows) plus a pair of driving lights cross-aimed at the apexes (hopefully!). The left DL aims at the right side apexes and vice versa.

In events like T-Hill, night driving is easy with that many cars. There's always a car around augmenting your lights. The only time it's hard is when there's someone RIGHT behind you. It's really easy to miss a corner entry or brake point. The better drivers use that against the people they're trying to pass.

I prefer the night stints to the day stints. It's cooler, temperature-wise!

I'm really looking forward to testing and racing the Saker. It looks like a blast!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

rennfahrer said:


> sounds like this is gonna be a big crowd just for one team.:thumbup:
> keep us posted on the dates and things to do prior to the race and what you want us to do and not to do during the race.


Hehe, you'd be surprised - I don't care how big the team is, see how many of them are awake at 4 in the morning. 

It seems like no matter how many people you have, there is always something for everybody to do. 

The way I envision it, I will lead the crew of assistants and go-fers and leave the conduction of the pit stops to the guys from the race shops. But there will be plenty for us to do 'round the clock - shuttling tires, fuel, etc., so I imagine people will be working in shifts, while others catch naps. Should be quite the undertaking.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SLang said:


> We were one of the few cars to finish without any body damage.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to testing and racing the Saker. It looks like a blast!


Hey Scott - how about I have the car covered in reflective tape?  (especially all over the back end for those wise guys that want to follow you around the track)


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

From what I'm hearing about this car, those who are behind won't be there very long after we get by.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SLang said:


> From what I'm hearing about this car, those who are behind won't be there very long after we get by.


I hope you're right, but I think there will be even more 'ringers' out there than ever before. I guarantee there are at least 20 teams out there that think they are going for the overall win 

When I get back, we'll have to call a team meeting at Ralph's (or one of our places) and start making detailed plans. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Part of the feedback from the test by Stu and Chip was to move the spoiler back up on the deck and higher. Here's some preliminary work on a new wing

Looking more like a Daytona Prototype


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*very interesting info on the Saker car BUT*

Scotty me boy, if that Saker EVER get's off in the right direction to racing, it'll sure surprise me.
By the way, your an engineer right? Maybe you can explain why the rear wing strut's have the hemi adjuster's mounted to the wing incorrect? They should be to the rear of the wing, not the front. (must be the Kiwi engineer they have there in Tn, LOL)
Love the fine workmanship with the air duck's for the brake's. Very hi tech.
By the way and just a little inside info, The kiwi engineer was told a dozen time's to put a larger tire and rim on the rear of the car. But, because the smaller tire is used in Kiwi land, he has refused any suggestions from the pro's here state side. :thumbdwn:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

jagman said:


> Scotty me boy, if that Saker EVER get's off in the right direction to racing, it'll sure surprise me.
> By the way, your an engineer right? Maybe you can explain why the rear wing strut's have the hemi adjuster's mounted to the wing incorrect? They should be to the rear of the wing, not the front. (must be the Kiwi engineer they have there in Tn, LOL)
> Love the fine workmanship with the air duck's for the brake's. Very hi tech.
> By the way and just a little inside info, The kiwi engineer was told a dozen time's to put a larger tire and rim on the rear of the car. But, because the smaller tire is used in Kiwi land, he has refused any suggestions from the pro's here state side. :thumbdwn:


Well I hope so - we're going to do everything we can on this end to make a good go of it. We realize it's a bit of a work in progress, but I think the guys wanted a little change of pace from sedan racing. Keep in mind this car is not the one we'll be driving at Thunderhill and while the spoiler certainly looks 'unusual', it may not be the final configuration as well. We have been looking into the tire situation as well. We may still be stuck with 15's for T-hill, but we'll try to get larger diameter than what they're running in Europe (that's actually where we've been getting some feedback from). And I think Stu and Chip gave some good feedback on the car as well.


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*curious? are you tied in with Nick?*



scottn2retro said:


> Well I hope so - we're going to do everything we can on this end to make a good go of it. We realize it's a bit of a work in progress, but I think the guys wanted a little change of pace from sedan racing. Keep in mind this car is not the one we'll be driving at Thunderhill and while the spoiler certainly looks 'unusual', it may not be the final configuration as well. We have been looking into the tire situation as well. We may still be stuck with 15's for T-hill, but we'll try to get larger diameter than what they're running in Europe (that's actually where we've been getting some feedback from). And I think Stu and Chip gave some good feedback on the car as well.


Let me give you some well known knowledge of the who's who up there in Clarksville.
Chris has ton's of year's and racing knowledge along with hands on experience.
When Tommy Kendall from year's past was the man behind the wheel of the Intrtepid, and prior to the Intrepid, the MTI Chevy Spice GTP, Chris was there with them.
Prior to the later, Chris was with the Chevy Lola Eagle's GTP's. His fabricating skill's rather design build chassis, body aerodynamic's, drive train or suspension set-up's,  are unequal to many. I am talking year's and year's of accomplishment's. 
Can this Saker car run the butt's off the competition? I have little doubt, other than my personal knowledge it's taken 1 1/2 year's just to get it to a track for it's first test drive.
Get that car in the right hands, it'll be a winner for sure. 
I have a ton of pictures of this car if you or anyone else is interested.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Nick is the one who approached me help put a team together to help campaign the car out here for the 25 hour and the NASA endurance series next year.  

I can't wait to meet the crew - they're supposed to come out here for the 25 hour. 

Would love to see more pics.


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*let mr knoe your email address*



scottn2retro said:


> Nick is the one who approach me help put a team together to help campaign the car out here for the 25 hour and the NASA endurance series next year.
> 
> I can't wait to meet the crew - they're supposed to come out here for the 25 hour.
> 
> Would love to see more pics.


If Nick is serious, and I believe he is, he might better put together the personnel, the parts needed, to complete these car's for Thunderhill, because at this time, there is nothing more than 2 partial welded chassis. Time as you know, is quickly closing in and exactly why I have maintained from the very beginning, if the Saker ever get's to the track when it's suppose to. 
Under the direcrion and lack of professional guidence this type of vehicle fabrication demands, you and anyone else who have their hopes up, (I can only say from past experience and track record of the Saker,) making it to any competition on time has not been, very promissing.
If your a racer and you are, I need not tell you the amount of time it takes to prep any race car, but especially prep for endurance racing. Considering where at this point in time even one new chassis be ready, and the show car still being just that, I'd say good luck.
Prepairing for the Rolex Feb race would be far more pratical.( should the car be allowed to even race under any sanctioning body rules)


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*for the saker lovers*



jagman said:


> If Nick is serious, and I believe he is, he might better put together the personnel, the parts needed, to complete these car's for Thunderhill, because at this time, there is nothing more than 2 partial welded chassis. Time as you know, is quickly closing in and exactly why I have maintained from the very beginning, if the Saker ever get's to the track when it's suppose to.
> Under the direcrion and lack of professional guidence this type of vehicle fabrication demands, you and anyone else who have their hopes up, (I can only say from past experience and track record of the Saker,) making it to any competition on time has not been, very promissing.
> If your a racer and you are, I need not tell you the amount of time it takes to prep any race car, but especially prep for endurance racing. Considering where at this point in time even one new chassis be ready, and the show car still being just that, I'd say good luck.
> Prepairing for the Rolex Feb race would be far more pratical.( should the car be allowed to even race under any sanctioning body rules)


hers the pic's


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*Another Pic Of The Red Devil*

ENJOY AT SPEED !!!
This and 2 other Saker's, kicked the butt's off the GT-2 and GT-3 Porsches, and Viper's, infact all coming taker's, by posting a full podium finish just a couple month's ago.


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*just a little bit more info*

There's nothing more exciting on the new fabricator market for sure.
This Saker was voted 2 to 1 over all new comer's (fabricator's) by SCCA's Sport's car magazine this past March.
The car has ton's of possibilities. It just needs to get to someone more serious about racing than those who build it, and it's very clear by those over-sea's who do own, and race them there. Their success raises the bar for us American racer's, chassis specialist, and driver's. The only problem is WHO step's up to the challenge.
So far the car is racing with a 2.0 liter 250 hp engine. But a the same time this rocket weighing in at 1670 pounds, also has been afforded a 2.0 liter with 540 hp, 650 hp, and even a 740 hp version !!
Who'll be the first taker's? Any of you guy's got the gutt's to strap in?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

We're definitely willing to give them a good try out here. After the 25 hour event, it's our hope to help Nick campaign his car out here and possibly a second car that Ralph, Scott and the gang can run in the NASA endurance series. :thumbup:


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

Scott,
well it's been awhile hasn't it. LOL, just thought I'd update you and your reader's on what's the latest with the Saker program.
In your reply to me, and those reader's of support, you replied that, and I quote, the car in the picture's you posted (blue and yellow) was NOT the car coming for the race at T-Hill.
Well folk's it is indeed the car coming. Refitted with a fresh 400Hp plus WRX engine.
I believe I'd made the prediction the new car's (2) would never make it there in time, and again, and no surprise to me, those car's are No further along in the fabrication then they were 2 month's ago.
I am to understand the duct work for the brake cooling tubes, has been completed, for which is good obviously, however, the backward mounted adjuster's for the rear wing, remain as the photo indicates.
Looking over the competition running the 25 hour race, there's not any real threats to the Saker car. Therefore, you fella's should have a Ball, and keep your finger's crossed and with a :thumbup: little help from Lady Luck, you should have a podium.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

jagman said:


> Scott,
> well it's been awhile hasn't it. LOL, just thought I'd update you and your reader's on what's the latest with the Saker program.
> In your reply to me, and those reader's of support, you replied that, and I quote, the car in the picture's you posted (blue and yellow) was NOT the car coming for the race at T-Hill.
> Well folk's it is indeed the car coming. Refitted with a fresh 400Hp plus WRX engine.
> ...


Along with planning for the 25 hour, we've been busy trying to secure the BMW Club Racing H-Stock title, so it has been a while. Things change rapidly in racing and as you note, a change in our plans was to go with the sure thing, the car that already exist and had some testing on it. So we'll be out there with the blue/yellow car, that I believe dyno'd at around 380 to the wheels. We've seen the early entry list as well, but I've learned not to underestimate the competition - a lot of factors come in to play in a 25 hour event. We believe we have lots of good pieces comprising the team, but we'll just have to see how they all work together. I do like the prospect of seeing how the car does head to head with a Radical and one of those new Noble cars. :thumbup:

Here's some pics of Sakers having fun in Dutch Super Car:

http://www.supercarchallenge.nl/upload/fotoalbum2004/zandvoort-deel1/index_20.htm


----------



## Slowin_Fastout (Aug 2, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> http://www.supercarchallenge.nl/upload/fotoalbum2004/zandvoort-deel1/index_20.htm


Look like you just P-HACK'ed the same car into a whole bunch of pictures of cars on the track.

First thing to cross my mind was "farked".


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Slowin_Fastout said:


> Look like you just P-HACK'ed the same car into a whole bunch of pictures of cars on the track.
> 
> First thing to cross my mind was "farked".


Nope - real stuff. There's actually 2 cars, #12 and #14, but there's a lot more shots on the web site.

Wait until you see the water bottles we'll have at the event.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Talk about designer water


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Talk about designer water


Well that's interesting considering the car isn't even BMW powered...  :eeps:


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*A little FYI*

Nope, ain't a bimmer at all. But, the best part is, it'll make the bimmer boy's believer's.
Interesting note though, there is some relationship here though. A little FYI for you folks.
The big new's splash is DAVY JONES driving for BMW at your event.
While Davy will be there, so Will Chris Robarge of Saker. Chris and Davy go all the way back to high school day's in up-state NY, where they grew up.
Chris and Davy also go back to the IMSA GTP day's of Davy with Jaguar, and Chris with the Intrepid's, and Spice GTP's.
Put that Saker in the hands of Chris who know's what it takes to launch prototype's on race track's, and you people will hang with the best.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Well that's interesting considering the car isn't even BMW powered...  :eeps:


Hehe, I know, but it looks like South Bay BMW has confidence that our driving team will represent them well. In fact, I doubled checked just to make sure they were aware it was not a BMW powered car (didn't want anybody pulling a fast one)


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

For those that would like to check out the car, it will be on display at Irvine Subaru on Tuesday, Nov. 30th from 4PM to 8PM in the showroom.


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

Congradulations scott, understand from Chris this morning you've received the Saker.
Chris say's make sure Gavin keep's his hands OFF the chassis set-up, It sould be ready to go as is.
And for Gods sake keep that cazy Kiwi from behind the wheel of that car, LOL.
Hope ya all have a ball this next week-end.
As for me, I'm returning to my ole Chevy Spice GTP car. #65, TK's old car.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Blaine McNutt got to do some laps and got around 1:10 a lap just slogging it around the track. We think all out, the car could have gotten in the neighborhood of Daytona Prototype record lap times for that track :yikes:


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

and i've seen the car in person. the car looks sweet!!!

not very neat and tidy as any regular road car, but if there should be any street version puttering around town, it sure will be a head turner.

looks very nice and planted as well going around the track, even with the open diff.
just like what scott was saying, it was incredible. blaine was passing people left and right on his first time out on that track.


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

by the way scott, keep us updated for any future appereance dates of the saker.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Plan is to have the car at Irvine Subaru on Tues. Nov. 30th from 4 to 8 PM


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*Scott, be sure to get some track pic's*

Glad to hear there's some track time before it goes into action.
Chris arrives Thursday, so does Jim, hopefully they'' be able to further tune it to the track.
What was Blaines thought's after some time behind the wheel?


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

he thought another 10 seconds is still very possible:yikes:


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*send me your email address*

If none of you have seen the street car, send your email adress' and I'll send back the street car here that is powered by a 450 V/8 Lexus power plant.
Interior is very very sharp.
Car has Kenwwod System that'll blow the glass out of the already very small cockpit, also on-board navigation system,
2 tone red and black interior, very sharp w/ red exterior. 
The car built by (Kiwi) Gavin Bates


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*DP speed?*

Just what is the DP record there at that track?
Last Spring when at Daytona with the Saker car, and during time trials for the DP car's for the Rolex, the American LeMan's Folk's re-nigged on their invitation for the Saker to be there for Photo purpoes only.
The Director of racing had a very closed mind to the Saker even being unloaded at the track. DEMANDED the car not be seen by any of the DP folk's present. Had Security escort us to the furthest point away from the DP folk's sight.
WHY? Because the Saker has the look's the speed, the out right attention, that they were trying to develope with the new DP car's, but most of all, because the car doesn't cost 500K, like the DP's.


----------



## SLang (Dec 1, 2003)

Jagman, that last post has me confused. Do you mean the Grand Am people renegged (not ALMS)?

Also, they're getting $500K for a DSP? :rofl: (Not laughing at you....laughing at someone who would pay that for one, considering the 1980's technology).


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

i sent you a PM asking for a pic of the saker
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*my mistake, did in deed mean Grand-AM folk's*

hope I attach theses pic's right


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*street Saker*

here are more pic's


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*What Happened? Holly Molly Qualified In 2:32.94*

YOU GUY'S MUST HAVE HAD YOUR HANDS FULL OF CAR I TAKE IT?

A real shame Scott, I see your 14th lap at 1:58, and at the 9th hour you guy's were holding at 7th overall.
Very good for a unproven chassis for sure.
Send me a e-mail [email protected] am very curious to a few thing's.
The car looked beautiful, and certainly had the attention of the Car and DSriver people, who were apparently having their own problem's throughout the race.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

jagman said:


> YOU GUY'S MUST HAVE HAD YOUR HANDS FULL OF CAR I TAKE IT?
> 
> A real shame Scott, I see your 14th lap at 1:58, and at the 9th hour you guy's were holding at 7th overall.
> Very good for a unproven chassis for sure.
> ...


Once that car was up and running, and all the drivers started to get dialed into it, everyone around was convinced that it would take a podium finish if it lasted. Unfortunately, the car didn't get to finish, but when it ran, it ran strong. Hope to see the car out again soon.

Our little showroom stock Mini managed 2nd place in class, so we were quite happy. This years race was much nicer than last.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Once that car was up and running, and all the drivers started to get dialed into it, everyone around was convinced that it would take a podium finish if it lasted. Unfortunately, the car didn't get to finish, but when it ran, it ran strong. Hope to see the car out again soon.
> 
> Our little showroom stock Mini managed 2nd place in class, so we were quite happy. This years race was much nicer than last.


I spoke with Dan yesterday and he mentioned something about you guys kicking ass in the mini! :bigpimp: Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

So, just what did happen to the car? Engine blow? gear box?
What and when?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

jagman said:


> YOU GUY'S MUST HAVE HAD YOUR HANDS FULL OF CAR I TAKE IT?
> 
> A real shame Scott, I see your 14th lap at 1:58, and at the 9th hour you guy's were holding at 7th overall.
> Very good for a unproven chassis for sure.
> ...


You don't know the half of it (actually, you probably do).  Thanks, I worked the sponsorships and decal part of the project. We didn't accomplish what we wanted, but we did outlast the C&D Evo and the Noble that were next to us in the paddock.

I'll definitely contact you as soon as I recover physically - I'm whipped uch:

Speaking of notice from Car and Driver, here's pics from their website (see any B'fest members in the pit photo? :bigpimp: )


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Speaking of notice from Car and Driver, here's pics from their website (see any B'fest members in the pit photo? :bigpimp: )


Too small... can't tell who's who... 

Nice. So it ended up not raining too much?


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

scottn2retro said:


> You don't know the half of it (actually, you probably do).  Thanks, I worked the sponsorships and decal part of the project. We didn't accomplish what we wanted, but we did outlast the C&D Evo and the Noble that were next to us in the paddock.
> 
> I'll definitely contact you as soon as I recover physically - I'm whipped uch:
> 
> Speaking of notice from Car and Driver, here's pics from their website (see any B'fest members in the pit photo? :bigpimp: )


Yes, can imagine you are wipped.
I see my bro Chris in the one pic in the pit. Hope you got to meet him, as I'm sure you did.
He's not answering my call's to him, I can imagine why, LOL.
There is much to reflect upon, but on the positive side, and as I mentioned, for that 001 USA chassis, and it's debut, it did ok thanks to your help and the drivers.
quailified 3rd from last? My hat off to all of you for a job very very well done.
I did follow the action via internet throughout the 25 hour.
Will look to hear from you later. Get your rest.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Nice. So it ended up not raining too much?


It ended up not raining at all, so everyone was happy about that. No one I know was too happy to be in the pits at 3 am, however, when temps were sub-freezing, as far as I could tell (last temp report I heard was 33 degrees at 10:52 pm, but I KNOW it was colder than that when I was in our car in the wee small hours of the morning).


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> It ended up not raining at all, so everyone was happy about that. No one I know was too happy to be in the pits at 3 am, however, when temps were sub-freezing, as far as I could tell (last temp report I heard was 33 degrees at 10:52 pm, but I KNOW it was colder than that when I was in our car in the wee small hours of the morning).


Wind chill factor probably didn't help any either huh.... br-r-r-r-r.... :yikes:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

jagman said:


> quailified 3rd from last? My hat off to all of you for a job very very well done.


Keep in mind that qualifying in a 25 hour race is pretty irrelevant. Most teams were still using the qualifying time as a way to get more seat time... or finish putting cars together.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Keep in mind that qualifying in a 25 hour race is pretty irrelevant. Most teams were still using the qualifying time as a way to get more seat time... or finish putting cars together.


Okay, that's it... I'm setting my goals on the 25 for 2005!  :bigpimp:


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

wooohooo, i've got my pic up there, running with my back against the camera
but i saw my nike sneakers
woot....
:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Team Pic


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Blaine at speed (photo by Emission) :bigpimp:


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks a million Scott, the pictures say it all.
Spoke with Chris last evening, very interesting.
Understand our old friend was very impressed with the Saker.
Good thing that 400+ engine was de-tuned, LOL.
As I said a long time ago, the tires were a very big factor, and for anyone out there not knowing alot about endurance car's, Big brakes, plenty of headlight's, and for sure BIG GAS Tank's are a must.
Another one of those debates with the kiwi kid. 12 gallon fuel tank is for solo parking lot's. I'm sure this will now finally change.
I told Chris, to look up Ryan Falconer, and get his take on a well built endurance engine for the car.
Ryan built the Chevy GTP Eagle's, they were V/6's, 1500 hp and single turbo charged at 95 lbs boost.
When we showed up to qualify, everyone knew we were the car to beat. And NOBODY, out qualified or beat those GTP eagles.
The perfect man to see about those WRX endurance engines.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I like the pics on C&D with the web site border :bigpimp:


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*forgot to ask, from left to right*

Your pic of the crew of the Saker and driver's, who is who? I know Jim S, Chris R , Gavin Kiwi, and I believe Tony far right.
John


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

jagman said:


> Your pic of the crew of the Saker and driver's, who is who? I know Jim S, Chris R , Gavin Kiwi, and I believe Tony far right.
> John


I'll start with what I believe was truly one of the strong points of the team - the drivers. On race day, 4 of them had still never turned a wheel in the car and Neal only had 8 scary laps.

Left to Right: Xavier McClure, Scott Lang, Mickey Miller, Neal Looney, Ralph Warren and Blaine McNutt.

My hat is off to them for taking a HUGE leap of faith that this would be a car they'd want to drive.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Scott Smith's pictures for the 25 Hours:

http://www.gelatinous.com/scott/gallery/2004_12_Thunderhill?page=1


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Scott Smith's pictures for the 25 Hours:
> 
> http://www.gelatinous.com/scott/gallery/2004_12_Thunderhill?page=1


Cool! :thumbup:

Uh.... bovine track marshalls? Or bovine race fans? :eeps:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Cool! :thumbup:
> 
> Uh.... bovine track marshalls? Or bovine race fans? :eeps:


I'd say race fans - they seem to be enjoying the action :bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

First laps video:

http://www.evosport.com/public/misc/Saker - First Lap - Medium.wmv


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

Great pic's Scotty on the link's.
Just found more pic's of the Saker's (6 different saker's at one time) blowing the door's off the 9-11's in Europe.
Just what needs to be done here.
Would be cool to get those Saker boy's over here and put on a show wouldn't it? LOL


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Xavier McClure...a former Cincinnatian. Congrats!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> Xavier McClure...a former Cincinnatian. Congrats!


Thanks - we think with some testing and development, we could have a pretty good car on our hands. 

As more pics come in, I'm putting them in my gallery:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=3093

They have a few shots of us on TheRaceSite.com:
http://www.theracesite.com/index.cfm?template=pa&pa_id=606

Here's a night shot:


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

hey scott
send me an e-mail at [email protected]
i never got the invite


----------



## jagman (Sep 27, 2004)

*a little comparison*

according to official result's, the Saker team ran their fastest lap time at Thunderhill at 158.74.
This past weekend, my wife and I attended the test trials at Daytona for the Roles 24.
The second fastest time for GT Rolex class, 158.74.
Fastest for 1st place, 157.41

For DP, 147, the rest of the pack at 148+change.
So, did the Saker do ok?
I think you all can take a little pat on the back for sure, considering the circumstances.
John
PS, for those of you interested, I'll be working with the Blackforest group with the Muti-matic DP # 50.


----------

